# 4020 popping noise



## Midwstboy (Oct 20, 2021)

I have had a 4010, 3020, and now a 4020 that over time have all developed a popping noise that sounds like it comes from the axles or rear end when you first let the clutch out and start rolling. I have heard it on many 20’s and 10’s over the years. Can n anyone tell me what it is and how to get rid of it? Not knowing drives me crazy lol. Thanks!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum
If all rear wheel attaching bolt/nuts are tight including bolts that secure axle wedges then noise is coming from differential ring gear & pinion or spider gears/shafts.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If the lug nuts are loose, they are ovaling out the mount holes and destroying the rim


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I've witnessed loose wedges on JD 4020 wear on the rims but I never seen the holes in approximately 2+'' cast wheels ovaled out of round.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/70557/referrer/navigation/pgId/268587


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Neither have I. I was referencing steel wheels, not cast. I have cast centers but I regularly check the torque on them as well as the front's as my fronts are steel.

Been my experience that a 'popping sound' is usually loose lug nuts.

Years ago I had a Massey with power adjust rims. Same deal with the wedges.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Agree with the wedges(wheel clamps). I have this issue with my tractors. Usually an additional washer behind the nuts will give you a different round of threads to torque against. I guess you're jacking up the tire prior to tightening(?). I run on alot of uneven ground and frequently need to tighten the bolts to stop the squeaking and creaking.. B.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Neither have I. I was referencing steel wheels, not cast. I have cast centers but I regularly check the torque on them as well as the front's as my fronts are steel.
> .


JD 4020 tractors only had option for rear cast centers absolutely no pressed steel centers were offered when these tractors rolled off assembly line


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Again, not something I was aware of. On my Kubota's cast centers are an option of which both have.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

On tractors you're not familiar maybe you should perform some research before replying. I'm very familiar with JD 4020's because I sold them when they were new plus I served as a JD dealer service manager from '74-'87. My '11 Kubota has cast rear wheels also. I doubt holes in cast on my Kubota tractor would oval if bolts got loose.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I doubt it as well. Kubota uses a shouldered lug nut on the cast wheels but they still have steel front's just like the JD. You don't want to know what they cost either as I've had to replace a few and a few wheel studs. Kubota makes a special alignment tool just for that operation that my dealer has loaned my in the past.

Don't have the time to 'research every tractor'. Besides the JD has steel fronts and they need to be retorqued on occasion.

I check my cast centers and the front's regularly. Popping when moving usually means a loose wheel. I made a general statement btw. Sorry if I upset you.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Well ScFlip I'm not upset but I think information posted on a tractor/equipment discussion forum should be as close to correct as possible.


----------

